# The last message of an alien from earth



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Background:

I was walking home from work and thought of this idea for a poem told by an alien stuck on planet earth, who is frightened, wants to go home and doesn't understand this place. I started coming up with a few stanzas that I thought might amuse people then thought, "A-HA! I know! I'll turn it into a game so people can add their own lines" It wasn't until afterwards I thought of Subterrean Homesick Alien, and I only think of E.T. as I type this, so no they weren't my inspiration.

Rules of the game:

Simple game thread here, add a stanza to this poem starting with the line "GET ME OFF THIS PLANET!"

I'll start:

*GET ME OFF THIS PLANET!*
*There's crazy people here,*
*there's animals on their furntiture*
*and wax between their ears*

*GET ME OFF THIS PLANET!*
*I'm scared and I'm confused,*
*There is murder in the headlines,*
*They force-feed their abused*

*GET ME OFF THIS PLANET!*
*I'm sick of getting wet,*
*They pray to gods they haven't met,*
*they laugh when they're upset*

*GET ME OFF THIS PLANET!*
*all is not what it seems,*
*some make love to small machines,*
*tiny people live in television screens*

Anyway you get it... anyone want to carry on... I'll add some more when I can think of something funny for him to see...


----------

